# rookie lookin for soil mix



## Ruffy (Apr 13, 2011)

im a rookie. i read the other 20 page post on here it  is way to compicated. anything easy i can do? from a nursery i can get worm casting and some other goodies but need a simpler  but good reciept. thank you  trying to learn


----------



## tcbud (Apr 13, 2011)

*Fox Farm Ocean Forest* for overall.

*Fox Farm Potting Mix* for seedlings.

They got so much good in them you dont have to feed your plants for a month.


----------



## mountain man (Apr 14, 2011)

Subcool's method:

6 Bags Roots soil or equivalent high quality supped up grow soil
Note**I am trying a new product made by a local company that contains  less fir bark called Harvest Moon
25 pounds Pure Worm Castings
½ cup Azomite trace minerals
2/3 Cup Sweet Lime IE Dolomite
1 Kilo Bone meal / IE 5 Pounds
1 Kilo Blood meal ( I use a bit more bone than Blood in this recipe)
1 Kilo Bat Guano bloom formula preferably Fruit bats
3/4 cup Epson Salts
The Perlite and Coco I happen to have and it will make a better mix but  it is not necessary.

So we add water and let it cook in the sunshine. 30 days is best for  this concentrate and it can be used to condition soil as detailed in the  soil 101 thread. Do Not Put Clones or Seeds in this mix!

I will use this for a full year just adding like 30-50% in the lower  potion of the container and plain roots in top portion. As the  concentrate gets older I can use more. To re use I just recondition.

Read This!!
***Disclaimer**
This soil is really hot and you cannot plant seedlings or clones  directly into it. When I do my final transplant into #10 pots I fill  each pot ¾ full with Super soil and the top ¼ I add plain potting soil  and stir the top portion. This allows the roots to become used to the  soil. After a few days the growth on a transplant is amazing Jills  Comment was most peoples soil plants dont grow that fast.

Using this soil its not necessary to add nutrients with the exception  of bloom maybe once and Sugars to enhance flavor.

Hope thats helps the final shot is all cleaned up it took me about 30  minutes and cost on products was about 175$
This should last me 3-4 grows.

This recipe originally came from Vic High and over the years I have  tweaked it and perfected it to the strains I grow, If there nutrient  sensitive I simply cut the mix more.
With plants that need more I simply top dress the plants at week 3 of  12/12 with the concentrate


----------



## nouvellechef (Apr 15, 2011)

18cf organic soil or Pro mix or the like
2cf rice hulls
1tb per gal of medium or 12c, soybean meal 
1tb per gal of medium or 12c, alfalfa meal
10lb's bone meal
6lb's cotton seed meal
18 cups Dolomite lime
4lb's epsom
6lb's rock phosphate
5lb's Azomite
1c humic acid
6lb's kelp meal
6lb's green sand
50lb's castings
8lb's Bio-tone/Plant-tone(depot)


----------



## OGKushman (Apr 15, 2011)

Rockwool
:rofl:


----------



## Locked (Apr 15, 2011)

If you don't care if you are organic or not you cld use plain old MG seed Starter mix and then use GH 3 part nutrients...flora nova I believe they are called...very cheap, very easy to use. It is what I use.
Jmo


----------



## OGKushman (Apr 15, 2011)

I was totally kidding BTW. im indoor hydro and havnt bought soil since i planted Heather in my frontyard


----------



## Rosebud (Apr 15, 2011)

OGKushman said:
			
		

> I was totally kidding BTW. im indoor hydro and havnt bought soil since i planted Heather in my frontyard



i wouldn't tell people about Heather. People might miss her.


----------



## Locked (Apr 15, 2011)

OGKushman said:
			
		

> I was totally kidding BTW. im indoor hydro and havnt bought soil since i planted Heather in my frontyard




Front yard? I burry all my victims in the cellar.....


----------



## coloradodreamn (Apr 16, 2011)

nouvellechef said:
			
		

> 18cf organic soil or Pro mix or the like
> 2cf rice hulls
> 1tb per gal of medium or 12c, soybean meal
> 1tb per gal of medium or 12c, alfalfa meal
> ...


holy crab chef thats alot of nutes!!! looks like ur making one huge batch. 

i got a quick easy mix that i've been using now for over a year after about three of tweaking and getting it right, i'd say i finally got it where i want it.

4 bags of roots organics
1 30lb bag of worm castings
8 cups of bone meal (fishbone meal if u can find it)
4 cups of POWDERED dolomite lime
4 cups of kelp meal
4 cups of seabird guano 10-10-2.5
2 cups of greensand
1 1/4 cup of soft rock phosphate

wet and let it sit in two 32 gallon garbage cans for a month.  i normal split a 5 gallon buckets worth of water between the two and it usually works just right.  i let it sit to stabilize the PH. get urself a cheap soil PH meter and check it once ur getting towards the one month mark. once the soil is around 6.8 it's ready to rock!!!  i'll use this mix all the way through veg and flower and i havent had a defficiency in over a year.  i add a little blackstrap molasses every time i water for some food for the micro-dudes. a tsp per gallon.  this mix is 100% organic and totally re-usable. just gotta add a few of the nutes ( lime, guano, and kelp)  after each crop and let it cook for another 30 days after you have pulled all the roots from the old soil.


----------



## nouvellechef (Apr 16, 2011)

coloradodreamn said:
			
		

> holy crab chef thats alot of nutes!!! looks like ur making one huge batch.



Yeah. Easier to make one batch. Will yield about 160gal. They really need it though. I really believe they will only uptake what they want and leave the rest behind for when needed.


----------



## stumpy009 (Apr 20, 2011)

Fox Farm's Ocean Forrest is the best way to go for a rookie! I use it on every grow!


----------



## Old_SSSC_Guy (Apr 20, 2011)

what do you folks use to amend Ocean Forrest?  we had to loosen it up with a lot of perlite to stop it from going hard-pan.  got much better production from FF Happy Frog potting soil mixed with FF Soil Conditioner to loosen it up.  their Soil Conditioner really improves drainage and stops hard-pan.


----------



## Hick (Apr 20, 2011)

Haaahaa!.. we should make fox farms cut us a commission!   As often as it is recommended here... :rofl:..
  It is all I use as well,  for about a dozen years now. FFOF and the nutrient trio Grow Big, Tiger Bloom and Big Bloom. None of the "extras" they all market at you either.



			
				Old_SSSC_Guy said:
			
		

> what do you folks use to amend Ocean Forrest?  we had to loosen it up with a lot of perlite to stop it from going hard-pan.  got much better production from FF Happy Frog potting soil mixed with FF Soil Conditioner to loosen it up.  their Soil Conditioner really improves drainage and stops hard-pan.


I do ammend with about 15% perlite most time OSSC'. But have found it isn't really necessary.


----------



## Old_SSSC_Guy (Apr 20, 2011)

i figured it out hick - since i am old and pudgy, my sheer presence in the grow causes my soils to compact.  guess i hust have that kind of heavy-weight impression on dirt and dirt-look-a-likes.

figure all i need to do is suck down a 3cf bag of perlite and i'll be back to my teenage weight and my soils will stay loamy!


----------



## Dr.Dank (Apr 24, 2011)

I use pro mix and per 10 gallon sweaterbox i mix in I use only(all keg cups 16 0z i think) 4 cups worm castings, 1/2 cup appropriate bat guano, 1/4 cup bone meal, 1/8 cup epsom salt, 1 cup kelp. I water with 2 tbs/5 gal molasses in bloom and thats it. 

in my hydro I run house and garden because its very stable ph-wise and clean. Ive tried botanicare , fox farm, general hyrdo 3 part and house & garden all with good results. my favorite of the liquids is house and garden, but if your growing in soil you are literally throwing your money away if you run a liquid line the organic dry mix-ins work awesome when compared side by side to the others. Its mostly genetics and the basics can take it far, amend from there if necessary
IMO of course...


----------



## Ruffy (Apr 25, 2011)

thanks everyone. keep them comming


----------

